# HDR Roses



## agompert (Feb 28, 2010)

I was just playing around with HDR and I like what I came up with


----------



## Provo (Feb 28, 2010)

Well you have some ghosting going on like the images did not align correctly horizontal shift. But I like it kinda reminds me of this painting I had looked at in one of the cruise ship art gallery.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you use a tripod? how many images are you using? what program did you use?


----------



## agompert (Feb 28, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> Did you use a tripod? how many images are you using? what program did you use?



No, I did not use a tripod, so yeah there is a little ghosting.  I used 4 images merged with Photoshop and tone mapped with Photomatix plugin.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 1, 2010)

That could have been a nice shot. But your double exposure ruins it. If you shoot carefully you dont need a tripod to assemble your shots in Photomatix. But a tripod is highly recommended. Because if you dont your shot gets ruined which is the lesson here. Better luck next time.


----------



## fokker (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, a real pity about that ghosting because the colours and processing looks really good. Give it another go!


----------

